

China's younger generation: lifestyle counts as much as work - cwan
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-Pacific/2011/1126/China-s-younger-generation-lifestyle-counts-as-much-as-work

======
guard-of-terra
This could greatly encourage creativity: Quit a job in spring, record an
album/set up an open air festival/shoot a movie, find a job in autumn with
better pay.

It's possible when economy is growing, it's hard when it is tanking thus
stifling creative activity.

------
kiba
It's nice that Chinese kids have the ability to focus on what they want,
rather than status and money. However, it would probably be better if they try
to find one burning passion that will carry them for the rest of their life,
or at least some sort of field that allows them to build on from previous
projects.

Given sufficient time, people can create very amazing things like dwarf
fortress. Dwarf fortress was a culumination of several years and is already
one of the most sophisticated fantasy simulation game ever. By the end of my
lifetime, it will probably have everything that you could want in a simulation
game.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Which is fairly untypical.

The typical growth-maturity scenario is that something gets good fast and
energetically, and then sits there without much development for some reason.
Maybe it does a few more leaps due to competition or new people, but it's
rare.

If they can maintain steady progress is an amazing thing of itself.

------
Zirro
I bet there's someone here to tell that "it isn't that easy, you'll learn it
the hard way", but this is something I intend to do as well. If I'm working
with something, and I don't feel like I learn anything new or is simply
unhappy, I'll quit and live off my savings for a while. As long as I work
hard, I'm sure I can find a new opportunity somewhere else.

